

Ask HN: What do you think of my e-commerce dashboard? - ansonparker
http://flic.kr/p/7V9yur

======
sfall
I really like the "New vs Return customers. Number of past orders. Time since
last order." section. It's a really nice way to see how well acquiring and
keeping customers, and how often those customers are going to return.

A great way to see a lot of information.

